# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05



## Medo (31. März 2005)

So und nun wieder mal nen neuer Monat.

Ein dickes Petri an alle Mefoverrückten#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Am SA. möchte ich in WH meine lange Durststrecke endlich beenden. Ich wünsch auch allen Mefojägern ein dickes *Petri*!!! #6  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Am SA. möchte ich in WH meine lange Durststrecke endlich beenden.


....mein lieber Dennis.... eine lange Durststrecke ist wesentlich länger als zwei, drei Wochen  :q 
Aber das wirst Du auch noch zu spüren bekommen  #h 

So und nun mal Bahn frei hier für die Fänge aus'm April  #6


----------



## theactor (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

HI,



> eine lange Durststrecke ist wesentlich länger als zwei, drei Wochen


Das stimmt wohl w e s e n t l i c h -- davon kann ich wirklich ein Liedchen trällern  :g 
Als kleine "Motivation" für die Aprilmefos hier nochmal mein kleines Mittags-graved-leckerli der Montags-Mefo    :g 






Also ab ans Wasser  #6


----------



## Juliannn (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

das sieht ja lecker aus.so eine fang ich mir morgen mal ;D
schon 3 wochen drauf warte


----------



## TankMan (1. April 2005)

*War zwar noch März - hier die Bilder von gestern!*

Moin,
wie ich versprochen hatte, folgen hier die Bilder von meiner Tour gestern.

Schnell ans Wasser - herrlich!



 
So, aber nun rein ins Wasser. 
Kaum wirft man 500 - 1000 mal, schon liegt das Resultat (oder sollte ich sagen: das Objekt der Begierde??) am Strand  !



 
Der (Feier-)Abend es kurz, also so viel wie möglich genießen!!!



 
Ein wunderbarer Abend! nun wird es Zeit, sich auf den Weg nach Hause zu begeben....ZUMINDEST ERSTMAL!!!



 
An welcher Stelle ich mich befunden habe, dürfte wohl unschwer zu erraten sein - vielleicht sehen wir uns dort morgen!

Grüße
Björn


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Echt tolle Bilder.  #6 
Aber nicht nur das letzte Bild enlarvt dich als "Südküstenfischer", sondern auch deine Erwähnung bei der Fangmeldung, dass es sich um leicht gekreuseltes Wasser handelte.  :q   :m 
Weiterhin viel Petri!!!  #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@ Medo

konntest es wohl nicht mehr bis zum Aprilbeginn abwarten den Thead zu starten?  :q  :q  :q   #h


----------



## polli (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Hallo beisammen.

Also wenns klappt, dann komm ich vor Pfingsten auch zum Mefofischen.
Einmal ist immer das erste Mal.
Also, es soll nach Fehmarn gehn und dort an die Ostküste.
Nur mit der Fliege.
Das Spinngetackel bleibt gleich im Keller, damit ich nicht schwach werd.
Hat da jemand Tips?
Kann mir jemand die Nase lang machen?

Gruß aus der Pfalz

So, ich habs mal hierher gezogen.
Ihr seid ja schneller als die Polizei erlaubt #6


----------



## aesche100 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ich kann mir nich helfen, aber der Fisch sieht aus wie ein Lachs.Hast Du ihn richtig beschnuppert?Toller Fang und schöne Bilder.#h Morgen ist Angriff!


----------



## Marc aus HH (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin Moin!

@ TankMan: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der tollen Mefo!

Fährt irgendeiner von euch Sonntag an die Küste und kommt an der A7 an der Autobahnabfahrt Quickborn vorbei und hat Lust mich mitzunehmen =)???

Petri Marc


----------



## Schweißsocke (1. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Fährt irgendeiner von euch Sonntag an die Küste und kommt an der A7 an der Autobahnabfahrt Quickborn vorbei und hat Lust mich mitzunehmen =)???

Marc, du hast ne PN


----------



## Micky (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Kurze Fangmeldung von heute (Freitag) aus WH.

Gegen 18.00h wurde direkt vorne am Süsswassereinlauf ne 85cm MEFO gefangen. Hab sie selber bestaunen dürfen und war auch bei der Vermessung mit dabei. Gefangen wurde das schöne Tier auf nen 20 gr. Eisele Blinker (Grün weiß).

Der Drill sah selbst aus gut 100 Meter Entfernung heftig aus und konnte mir den Marsch von meinem Brandungsgeschirr weg deshalb auch nicht ersparen. Digi hatte ich leider nicht dabei, aber es sollte hier auch wohl so ziemlich jeder Wissen wie ne MEFO ausschaut.

So, noch 7 Std. dann geht´s mit Sylverpasi in die Fluten... |supergri


----------



## symphy (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@ Dennis,

na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob die 7 würfe es noch gebracht haben ,ich denke schon #6 |supergri  

schreib mal was ih bin morgen da ,vieleicht wird es ja noch was werden .
gruß martin


----------



## Andreas/SH (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Fangmeldung von heute (Freitag) aus WH.
> 
> Gegen 18.00h wurde direkt vorne am Süsswassereinlauf ne 85cm MEFO gefangen. /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## wobbler michi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Tag:02.04.2005
Angelart:Spinnfischen
Wer:Ich + 1
Wo:Kieler Förde
Köder:Gladsax Schwarz/Rot 16g,Grün/Silber 27g,Grizzly Coast Schwarz/Rot 22g
Wann:0600-1330
Wind:so erst 2,später4,auflandig
Beißzeit:alle 2 stunden, 0605 Uhr erste
Fang:Ich Mf.62,50,46 cm , Dorsch 45 cm, + 1 Mf 42 , Dorsch 40,43,45







wo


----------



## TankMan (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin, Boardies!!!

Datum: 02.04.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele alle Farben und Formen
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: fast windstill
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 06.00 - 09.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: neee
Wasserstand: glatt wie Baby-Popo
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht (Wasser): glasklar
Wer: ich
Fisch: nischt!

Impressionen:



















Datum: 02.04.2005
Wo: Küste bei Stohl
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele alle Farben und Formen
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: leichter Wind SSO
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 09.30 - 12.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: nö
Wasserstand: leicht wellig
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht (Wasser): leicht eingetrübt, viele Schwebstoffe
Wer: ich
Fisch: nema trutta, nischt

Imprssionen:

















Haut rein, dicke MeFo's und ein schönes Wochenende!

Björn


----------



## Schweißsocke (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@TankMan

Ich war derjenige, der später links von dir ins Wasser gestiefelt ist. Leider nur einen Zupfer, obwohl ich an der Oberfläche selten so viel Fische gesehen habe wie heute morgen. Sch... Ententeich.


----------



## TankMan (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@ Schweißsocke

Ach Du warst das!
Morgen und die nächsten Tage soll's so aussehen:

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&LANG=de&PLZ=24340&PLZN=Eckernförde&PRG=citybild

Also morgen wohl auch noch "Ententeich", aber vielleicht ab Dienstag???

Grüße Björn


----------



## Meerforelle (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

MOin MOin#h

Ich war heute los mit meinen Kollegen!
Fangort: Süssau
Angelzeit: 9- 2 Uhr
Beißzeit :  10- 11 Uhr
Köder: Kenetik
Wer: Meine Kollegen 3 und ich
Fische: ich eine 45 cm , und 62:k    ,die anderen hatten nichts

Das war ein super Tag!!
Bei diesem schönen Wetter und den schönen Fischen macht es immer tierisch spaß!#6#6#6
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## seatrout61 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ort: H 
Wann: 15:30 - 20:30 
Wetter: sonnig 
Fangdatum: 01.04.2005 
Windrichtung: O 3 
Lufttemperatur: 12
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: niedrig 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: Mefos null, gegen Abend erbarmten sich kleine Dorsche auf Snaps in rot/schwarz.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ort: WH 
Datum: 02.04.2005 
Wer: Micky und ich
Wann: 7:00 - 11:00 
Wetter: sonnig 
Windrichtung: O 1-2 
Lufttemperatur: 4-10
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: niedrig 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Fisch: NIIIIIXXXX schon wieder NIIIIIXXXX!!!!  :c  :c  :c 
Sonstiges: Einer hatte 2 48iger und eine gute verloren und noch einer hatte eine gute ?? cm (zu große Entfernung)


----------



## symphy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

war heute auch mit einem freund in wh ,sonnig wind 1-2 no,wasser wenig ,blinker und wobler ,einige leute vor ort auch bellys ,ich nichts norman auch nichts #q 

neben mir einer ins wasser 10 min gefischt und eine um die 60 geholt!
auf rückweg noch eine in der mitte der strecke gesehen klein aber und am ende waren noch zwei man mit jeweils einer da.

schöner tag gewesen sonst #6 

greife die tage wieder an ,ach und 2 blinker verloren scheiß kaut............

gruß martin


----------



## havkat (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> So, aber nun rein ins Wasser.
> Kaum wirft man 500 - 1000 mal, schon liegt das Resultat (oder sollte ich sagen: das Objekt der Begierde??) am Strand



Petri!

Wie lang war der Lachs?


----------



## Truttafriend (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

seh ich auch so Torsten. Hab ich Jörg schon vorgestern beim skypen gesagt.

Datn Lax.


----------



## TankMan (3. April 2005)

*Der gelungene Sonntag Morgen - auch ohne MeFo!*

Datum: 03.04.2005
Wo: guckst Du das Bild und errätst Du!
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele alle Farben und Formen
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind, S / SO
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 06.00 - 09.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: neee
Wasserstand: leicht wellig
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht (Wasser): klar mit Schwebstoffen/Plankton
Wer: ich
Fisch: nischt! Aber: ich hatte zweimal einen Nachläufer, so eine große MeFo (?) habe ich noch nie gesehen - hatte jedesmal zittrige Beine #t ! Das oder die Tierchen wollte(n) aber beim besten Willen nicht aus dem Wasser....
War trotzdem ein klasse "Sonntag-Morgen-Ausflug"!

Die Bilder:






















Einsamer MeFo Hunter - hoffentlich sieht er es mir nach, das ich ihn in der Aufnahme festgehalten habe!!!

Schöne Woche
Björn


----------



## Micky (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann lediglich bis zum 31.12. eines Jahres.


----------



## TankMan (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

T'schuldigung, dass ich zweimal hinter einander poste, habe aber erst jetzt einige Beiträge gelesen.

@ Havkat und Truttafriend:
das Tier war 54 cm lang und sehr schlank, sah aber sehr nach 'ner MeFo aus, jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, ich habe einen untermaßigen Lachs mitgenommen!!! |gr: 
Den Fisch hätte ich zwar abschlagen müssen, da er den Blinker geschluckt hatte, aber trotzdem!

Björn


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Micky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann lediglich bis zum 31.12. eines Jahres.




Hast du eigentlich irgendwas geraucht von dem Broder-Kraut????


----------



## SundRäuber (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

So  dann will  ich auch mal  ne  aktuelle  Fangmeldung  ausgeben....heute ...03.04.2005

Datum: 03.04.2005
Wo: Weissenhaus
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen /schleppen
Köder: Falkfish / KingTrout Rot-schwarz
Wassertiefe: ca. 3 - 4 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind, S / SO
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 12.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 12.30 Uhr
Wasserstand: leicht wellig

Hatte es endlich mal geschafft mein altes graues SchlauchBoot  zu reaktivieren....halb so wild....  und  obwohl der Motor  letzten Herbst in der Wartung war...entpuppte  sich der Start zu diesem Angeltörn als ziemlich nervenaufreibend...kombiniert mit Blasen an den Händen von ewigen Versuchen den Motor  in gang zu kriegen....

Dann war es also geschafft  und  ich bin mit meiner 8jährigen Tochter raus auf die See....denn früh  übt  sich wer was lernen möchte  ...

Tja  und  schon der erste Törn  von der Slip hinaus  um die  Ecke  brachte dann  auch schon einen Hammerbiss...  was  soll  ich Euch sagen ...  zuhause  brachte  die  gute MeFo  dann 72cm und 4400Gramm  als Maße  heraus...

Danach passierte  dann nicht mehr  so wirklich viel...einfach  nischt  um genau zu sein.... aber diese  eine  MeFo  entschädigt das voll  und  ganz  

Bilder  kommen  natürlich auch


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Wunderbar  #6 . Traumfisch!!!! Hoffentlich hast Du Deine Tochter mit dem Angelvirus angesteckt...... #h


----------



## symphy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@all


Hat vieleicht noch jemand voneuch ein schlauchboot welches er loswerden wollte|supergri ?

Mit spiegel versteht sich ,habe zwar ein motor aber noch kein boot vieleicht findet sich ja was hier.............
gruß Martin


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Tja wer will jetzt noch sagen, ob es ein Lachs oder ne Mefo war?  #c 
Der Lachs hat ja bekanntlich die 60 cm als Schonmaß!   
Aber es ist ja auch nicht ganz einfach, gerade bei "kleineren" Exemplaren, eine genaue Unterscheidung vorzunehmen.   
Na klar. Eindeutiges Unterscheidungsmerkmal sind die Dornen an der 1. Kiemenreuse.
Aber gerade wenn es sich hier um nen Lachs gehandelt haben sollte, dann ist es bei dieser Größe dennoch schwer eine EIN-EIN deutige Unterscheidung  zu treffen.  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> T'schuldigung, dass ich zweimal hinter einander poste, habe aber erst jetzt einige Beiträge gelesen.
> 
> @ Havkat und Truttafriend:
> das Tier war 54 cm lang und sehr schlank, sah aber sehr nach 'ner MeFo aus, jetzt sagt mir bitte nicht, ich habe einen untermaßigen Lachs mitgenommen!!! |gr:
> ...




Mönsch Björn alles Latscho. Wieso denkst du denn in eine so negative Richtung. 
Wo du schon bist, da wollte ich gar nicht hin. Von meiner Seiter kam  bloß ´n Hinweis, das ich den Fisch für einen Lax halte. 
Und noch nebenbei, auch wenn ich gesteinigt werde: Wenn mal unbewusst ein untermaßiger Lax mitgenommen wird ist das keine drei Ausrufezeichen und ein  |gr:  Wert


----------



## havkat (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@TankMan!

Ganz entspannt bleiben. 

Nach deinem Foto is datt nu ma ´n Grils.
Wenn du ihm wissentlich auf´n Kopp gehauen hättest, dann würdest du wohl kaum ein Bild veröffentlichen, nä? 

Lass ihn dir schmecken und nochma´ Petri!


----------



## theactor (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

HI,
Diesen Blödsinn schrieb ich eigentlich...
((ich bin für Mefo -- bei der Schwanzwurzel...))
Lass sie Dir munden und vor allem: PETRI!!!! :m  :m

Edit wegen "zublödzumLesen" - ich bezog das auf ein ganz andres Bild .. |uhoh: 


 |wavey:


----------



## Drillmaschine (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Hallo,

heute war ich bei herrlichem Wetter an der Küste:

Datum: 04.04.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: alles, was die Köderbox hergab. 
Wassertiefe: ca. 3 m
Grund: Leo, teilweise Sand
Wind: Fehlanzeige, leichter SW, Ententeich
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 09.00 - 13.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: Fehlanzeige (1 Biss gegen 11:00 Uhr)
Wasserstand: normal bis niedrig

Es waren noch einige andere Angler vor Ort. Morgens auch ein BB-Kapitän.
Eine schöne Mefo (50-60 cm?) wurde gezogen. Das Wasser war sehr klar und kaum Kleintiere da. 

MfG 
Drillmaschine


----------



## TankMan (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin Euch allen,

erstmal danke für die netten Antworten, aber ich hatte echt ein schlechtes Gewissen, denn wer will schon gern als der "Vollhorst" der Nation darstehen??!!
Wenn es tatsächlich ein Lachs war (so glauben mag ich es immer noch nicht recht...), ist es wieder typisch mein Glück, dass ich ihn noch nicht mal erkenne #c ! Werde die nächsten Fänge (prahl) genauer beäugen!

Apropos Fänge: kurzer Bericht von heute

Datum: 04.04.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele alle Farben und Formen
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: fast windstill, später leicht auf West drehend
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 18.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: neee
Wasserstand: glatt wie Baby-Popo
Wassertemp: ca. 5-6°C
Sicht (Wasser): glasklar
Wer: ich
Fisch: nischt! Ach doch: gefangen habe ich einen akuten Wassereinbruch in meiner Ron Thompson und zwar im Schritt :r! Schöne Schei..., passt ja zu dem Posting MW1981.

Bis denne
Björn


----------



## Thorbi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 04.04.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Sand, Steine, Kraut
Wind: fast windstill, später leicht auf West drehend
Himmel: Sonne, ein paar Wolken und 2 kurze Schauer
Angelzeit: 17.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: immer
Wasserstand: abnehmend
Wassertemp: ca. 4°C
Sicht (Wasser): klar
Wer: Ich
Fisch:4 Mefos zwischen 41 und 45cm, alle released #h , dazu noch 3 Aussteiger, wovon eine sehr gut war


----------



## Bondex (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Tolle Fische! Mich juckt´s auch schon wieder in den Fingern!!!


----------



## Broesel (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 04.04.2005
Wo: Dazendorf
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Divers
Wassertiefe: ca. 3 m
Grund: Leo, teilweise Sand
Wind: gaaanz leicht SO
Himmel: klar, sonnig
Angelzeit: 15.30 - 17.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: Fehlanzeige 
Wasserstand: niedrig , weiter sinkend

Das war zumindest die Zeit, wo ich aktiv gefischt habe. Später habe ich noch Würmer gebadet und sporadisch mal nen dunklen Wobbler durchs Wasser gezogen. War aber nichts...Ein kleinen Bericht von der "Nachtsitzung" gibbet hier...Klick


----------



## dat_geit (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 04.04.2005
Wo: Weissenhäuser Strand (Eitz)
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash, Mefo Wobbler, Snaps 
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Sand, Steine, Kraut
Wind: fast windstill, später leicht auf West drehend
Himmel: Sonne
Angelzeit: 11.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: abnehmend
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht (Wasser): sehr klar
Wer: Ich

Es wurde den ganzen Tag fast nichts gefangen. Selbst draussen auf Jiggen und Schleppen war laut Aussagen der Besatzungen tote Hose.


----------



## Klapps kallikay (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

kann ich alles nur bestätigen!
war gestern auch in WH,zu erst mit BB und danach als watangler.
mit dem BB war erst gar nicht schlecht,hab in der ersten std 2ca 60er dorsche  verhaften können und einen der sofort wieder richtung grund abtauchen durfte.ich mußte feststellen,das sie gar nicht so tief standen wie ich dachte.danach hab ich es als watangler mit ca 15 anderen probiert.was soll ich sagen,es wurden alle farben und formen arten gefischt doch dabei kamen nur 2 nemo-dorsche raus.
auf dem rückweg hab ich dann ganz viele mini stichlings-schwärme gesehen,die vor meiner bugwelle aus dem wasser sprangen.außerdem sah eine menge seeringel-würmer im freiwasser am boden kringeln.
als ich sie aus dem wasser nahm haben sie wohl geleicht,denn sie haben fast alle eine weiße flüssigkeit abgegeben,was wohl die milch war.
kann mir nur vorstellen das wir es deshalb so schlechte karten haben.
ach ja,die dorsche die ich mitgenommen habe hatten den magen vollll mit
krebsen und mit sanndalle.der eine hat mir einen direkt in den schoß gewürgt,den man fast hätte wieder schwimmen lassen können.
bei solch einem angebot würdet ihr da auf blech oder holz beißen?

MfG Kay


----------



## Marc aus HH (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Mensch Leute, scheint ja echt Mau zu sein im Moment, was die Mefos angeht... Dabei ist es doch so schön warm... Seeringelwürmer sind los und die Fischbrut ist geschlüpft... Perfekte Bedingungen eigentlich... Aber die Zeit der großen Mefo-Schwärme scheint ja schnell wieder vorbei gegangen zu sein... Naja, hoffentlich gehts bald wieder los =)

Viel Petri an alle!

Marc

#h​


----------



## dat_geit (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@Klapps KallyKay

Mensch denn warst du das da mit dem Belly und dem großen Anbau!!! 

Ich war an der Steilküste. Ich hatte den 2 bzw. 3. Standplatz von der Slipstrecke an gerechnet. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich dich ja mal vernünftig begrüssen können.

Gruss aus S-H

Andreas


----------



## seatrout61 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ort: SH 
Wann: 13:30 - 20:30 
Wetter: teils sonnig 
Fangdatum: 05.04.2005 
Windrichtung: SW 4-5 
Lufttemperatur: 10
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: Ich habe gar nicht geangelt...d.h. wie immer NIXXX und wenn das so weitergeht, dann bleibt das in diesem Jahr auch so. Andere Angler hatten mehr Glück, habe 5 Mefos gesehen, davon eine Ü70, geht also doch irgendwie.


----------



## Juliannn (5. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

ja die hab ich auch gesehen war auch kurz in schönhagen vorhin.
war ein geiles teil


----------



## Ron (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> @Klapps KallyKay
> 
> Mensch denn warst du das da mit dem Belly und dem großen Anbau!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ach!...Ihr übt wohl schon für den 16.05 !?!:q


----------



## theactor (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin,
unerwartet macht immer am meisten Spaß - denn eigentlich sollte es auf Dorsch gehen...

Datum: 05.04.2005 
Wer: actor
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Ort: Lübecker Bucht 
Wann: 18.15 - 21.15 
Wetter: bedeckt, später sonnig 
Windrichtung: SW 4-5 
Lufttemperatur: 7
Wassertrübung: trüb 
Wasserstand: normal
Köder: TAK, rot-schwarz
Beißzeit: 20.20h
Fang: Meerforelle, 42cm, Biss kam fast direkt vor meinen Füßen!

Sonstiges: Dorsche kamen direkt im Anschluss auch noch - 7 (ein 55er geht in die Pfanne); 3 verloren. #h


----------



## dat_geit (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@Ron


Natürlich, ist das alles ne Vorbereitung auf den 16.05.

Geheimprojekt "Zodiak" geht in die heisse Phase. Ich werde mal wieder für ne Menge FUN sorgen.

Aber auch der 01.05 ist doch ein entscheidendes Datum oder???

Gruss

Andy


----------



## Klapps kallikay (6. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ach!...Ihr übt wohl schon für den 16.05 !?!:q




Ne ne,ron!
wollte eigentlich nur meine neue BB-beiboot-konstruktion endlich testen.
hat ja auch wunderbar geklappt.
was ist denn am 16ten?????


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Es war mal wieder so weit. Der Treff zum "Mefoärgern"  :q  mit Skorpion war schnell ausgemacht.
Allerdings hatte das Wetter ja ein wenig umgeschlagen. Die Nacht vom 05. zum 06. war doch noch recht frostig. Aber was soll`s. Gegen 11:00 Uhr holte mich  Skorpion ab, da mein Rennpferd ja in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingezogen ist. Gegen 12:30 standen wir im Wasser und ließen voll Elan unsere Köder in die Ostsee gleiten. Im Laufe des Nachmittages kamen noch zwei Angler hinzu. Das Wetter war einfach herlich und so machten wir so manche Pause am Strand und ließen uns die Sonne auf die Wanne scheinen. Die Stullen hatten wir auch schon verdrückt. Und gut gelaunt waren wir sowieso.  |bla: 
Nur die Fische wollten vorerst nicht mitspielen. Es war mitlerweile schon 19:00 Uhr geworden und wir beschlossen, wenn nichts mehr beißt, um 20:00 Uhr die Tour zu beenden.
Aber es sollte alles anders kommen.
Gegen 19:20 Uhr bekam Skorpion den ersten Biß und ein 40-er Dorsch eröffnete den Reigen zu einem unvergesslichen Angeltag. Schon beim nächsten Wurf hatte Skorpion den nächsten Dorsch, der mit gut 45 cm schon etwas anschaulicher war.
Es war 19:30 Uhr, als ich etwa 20 m vor mir einen harten Biß bekam. Die Magna Matrix bog sich ordentlich durch. Das konnte doch nur ne Mefo sein. Nach diesem Gedankengang entfloh meinem Mund das Wort mit "sch...". Weg war Sie.  #q 
Tja das war wohl meine heutige Chanche gewesen sagte ich noch zu Skorpion.   
Beim nächsten Wurf hatte Skorpion wieder einen Dorsch dran. Doch es sollte zu einem "Doppeldrill" kommen, denn wieder bekam ich gut 20 m vor mir einen Biß. Auch dieses mal verneigte sich die Rute gaaaaanz höflich. Und mein Stoßgebet wurde erhört. Ein heißer Tanz begann. 5 m Schnur gewonnen, 4 m  wieder abgegeben. Genial. Einfach nur geil. Vor mir zog die Mefo, denn um eine solche handelte es sich hier, unbeirrt ihre Bahnen. Von links nach rechts und zurück. Jetzt wollte ich den Versuch wagen. Ich forcierte den Drill und bereitwillig folgte das Ostseesilber in meinen Kescher. Als ich Diesen anhob, kam wieder ein Schrei über meine Lippen. Aber dieses mal war es ein Jubelschrei.  :m 
Schnell an`s Ufer, dachte ich. Dort wurde der Fisch erst mal versorgt. Der Zollstock zeigte mir 67 cm an. Man was war ich stolz.  |bla:  Ich ging zurück ins Wasser und wir setzten gemeinsam die Fischerei fort. Etliche Dorsche durften noch die herliche Abendluft schnuppern, aber nur drei davon bei mir das zeitliche segnen. Der Rest paddelt wieder mit seinen Flossen im Wasser.
Es war mitlerweile 20:30 Uhr geworden, als ich wieder etwa 20 m vor mir einen heftigen Biß bekam. Der Drill war eine Kopie des Ersten. Doch diesesmal behielt die Mefo, die wohl so zwische 55 un 60 cm gahabt haben durfte, die Oberhand. Direkt vor dem Kescher schlitzte der Haken aus. Aber was soll`s. So hatten wir doch an diesem Angeltag alles erlebt. Jeder war der Gewinner. Ich nicht nur der schönen Mefo wegen, sondern auch um den Gewinn eines so schönen Erlebnisses. Hey Skorpion, war das geil?  :q 
Bilder werden wohl noch folgen, sofern mein Programm es zuläßt. Ansonsten wird wohl Skorpion noch mal Bilder einfügen. Aber erst demnächst.  #6   #h


----------



## Jan77 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Schönes Ding :m 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem genialen Tag.


----------



## Stokker (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Nette Story,das lässt mich hoffen für nächste Woche....


----------



## symphy (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Geiler Bericht !

Mehr davon für alle von uns ..................................

Gruß Martin|wavey:


----------



## Skorpion (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> .....nicht nur der schönen Mefo wegen, sondern auch um den Gewinn eines so schönen Erlebnisses. Hey Skorpion, war das geil?  :q



Jau, Rolf das war einer der schönsten Tage an`ner Kyst :m 
Also MH84 hat alles schon geschrieben. Fast jeder Wurf ein "Treffer" was den Dorsch angeht. Das geniale war aber, daß  zwischen den vielen Dorschen auch die Meerforellen gejagt haben. 
Es war wie im Rausch, wir standen vielleicht 10 m voneinander entfernt und haben beide gleichzeitig gedrillt. Es hiess nur: Biss, sitzt, Dorsch, biss und weg, sitzt hej ist ne Mefo, biss Dorsch, sitzt jau Mefo und weg man shit ist weg weg, Biss ist n Dorsch, noch n Dorsch, Biss ahh ist weg hej beisst noch mal und weg und noch mal gebissen jetzt sitzt, dann wieder Mefo ist ne Mefo kurzer Drill und verloren,Biss Dorsch sitzt... usw.  - so ging das gestern ab  |supergri


----------



## sunny (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Super Bericht und schöne Bilder. #6 

*Fettes * Petri von mir.

Wo wart ihr denn fischen?

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Astrein!!!!!! Sehr schöne Fische!!!! Dickes *Petri*


----------



## steene (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 06.04.2005 
Wer: ich und ein Kumpel
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen und Belly Boat
Ort: Elmenhorst 
Wann: 06.30-13.30 Uhr 
Wetter: sonnig 
Windrichtung: SW 3-4
Wassertemperatur: 6-7 Grad
Lufttemperatur: 10
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal
Köder: Blinker und Wobbler
Beißzeit: 07.00
Fang: ich mal wieder nix:c und mein kumpel zwei Meerforellen von 45 und 47 cm

Sonstiges: gegen Mittag hab ichs noch mal mit dem belly versucht und 3 Dorsche gefangen, welche aber alle wieder schwimmen durften


----------



## Schwede 11 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Schöner Bericht und klasse bilder!

MFG Timo


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Oha..Petri auch von mir! So macht das Angeln doch richtig Spaß!


----------



## Meerforelle (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

MOin MOin#h
Super Bericht!!#6
Super Fische!!#6
und dazu noch super Wetter!!
Das hörts sich ja nahe zu nach einem perfekten Angeltag an!!
Petri an euch
Gruß 
Meerforelle


----------



## MWK (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ich bin jetzt gerade 5 Tage wieder in NRW - zurück von meinem goilen Urlaub auf Als...

Ich könnt heulen ich möcht wieder dahin, und noch ein paar dieser Sternstunden erleben welche ihr auch erlebt habt. :-(...

Dennoch PETRI! Good Job

Gruß Markus

Wenn ich schon unseren Urlaub erwähne sollte ich auch kurz ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben. Speziell in diesem thread aber nur von einem Tag. An diesem Tag konnten wir (Vater, Bruder und Ich) nämlich mit dem in Fynshav gemieteten Boot der Antares-Klasse nicht raus fahren da der Ostwind Stärken von über 6 angenommen hatte. Unser Bootsvermieter Frank Rörchen gab uns daraufhin den Tipp mal auf MeFo zugehn. Gesagt – getan. Auf der Windgeschützten Seite von Als in einem Fjord haben wir dann angefangen unsere schlanken Blinker durchs Wasser zu ziehen. Dies war unser aller erster Versuch auf Küstensilber wobei wir sind zwar alle drei sehr geübte Spinnfischer doch halt nur in einem kleinen Fluss in NRW. Unsere Chancen rechneten wir 1000Würfe/3 wobei hier der ‚keine Erfahrungsfaktor’ nicht bedacht war…
Wie auch immer, wir stehen mittags im Windschatten in der prallen Märzsonne vor einem ca. 2 m breiten Strand vor der Steilküste im Wasser. Alleine das Ambiente war so fantastisch! Jetzt kommt der Hammer. Mein Bruder macht seinen ca. 6 Wurf und schreit irgendwie fragend klingend – „Ich hab eine…!“ Ich so is klar – geht ja gar nit. Und wie das wohl ging!
Wir Deppen hatten noch nicht mal einen Kescher dabei, da wir eh davon aus gingen keine zu fangen. Als er die Forelle langsam ran drillt kann ich im glasklaren Wasser erkennen das er sie am Schwanz gehakt hat! Total aufgeregt hab ihn dann dirigiert den Fisch an den Strand zu ziehen. (Dank einem lustigen Bericht der glaub ich hier irgendwo steht, kam ich auf die Idee.) Und weiß Gott warum wir konnten die 45 cm lange Forelle landen!
Das glaubt jetzt wahrscheinlich keiner von euch Profis aber so war’s nach den ersten 6 Würfen auf MeFo eine am Schwanz gehakt und an den Strand gezogen. Normalerweise würden wir nie einen gehakten Fisch mitnehmen – aber in diesem Fall führte kein weg drum herum.
Und als ob dieses aufregende Erlebnis nicht schon die absolute Erfüllung für jeden Angler wäre, hat mein kleiner Bruder nach 10 Min. den nächsten Biss! Diesmal kam hatten wir nicht so viel Glück, bzw. wurde unsere Dummheit ohne Kescher anzutreten bestraft. Zwar hatte der Fisch voll gebissen, ich konnte es genau sehen da er auf 1m ran kam aber die 3 m Schnur hatten nicht genug Dehnung um die letzte heftige Attacke vor dem Strand abzufedern. Das hat uns aber überhaupt nicht gejuckt alles war ohnehin schon perfekt.


Ich hab auch Bilder (nur vom Fisch) – die hänge ich später dran.


Gruss, 
Markus


----------



## Rausreißer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Danke an alle Fänger für die Berichte. :m 
MWK, nicht schlecht #6 Welcome on Board. :m 
Auf den Strand ziehen ist eine der sichersten Methoden um den Fisch zu bekommen. Das funktioniert besser als Ketschern .
Beim Ketschern fehlt Dir eine Hand zum Drill. Ich meine somit ist es fraglich ob Ihr die Mefo mit dem Netz besser erwischt hättest.  
Aber wenn der Fisch am Strand oder erst im Ketscher war, ist das zurücksetzen auch ein großeres Risiko für den Fisch.  |supergri 

Schöner Bericht. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Drillmaschine (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin,

nach langer Durststrecke konnte ich endlich mal wieder zuschlagen:

Datum: 07.04.2005 
Wer: ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Ort: Kieler Aussenförde
Wann: 10:45-15:00
Wetter: alles dabei: Sonne, Hagel, Regen, Sturmböen
Windrichtung: SW 
Lufttemperatur: ca. 9 Grad
Wassertrübung: leicht trüb
Wasserstand: normal
Köder: Hansen Flash, 26 gr., rot-schwarz
Beißzeit: 13:15 Uhr; in einer Sonnenphase nach einem Hagelschauer
Fang: Stealhead, 64 cm

Bemerkung:

Zu o.g. Zeitpunkt hatte ich erst eine kleinere Mefo in Sichtweite, die den Blinker bis unter die Rutenspitze verfolgte. Beim nächsten Wurf verfolgte der Stealhead den Blinker und stupste ihn an. Dies wiederholte sich 2-mal, bis ein hammerharter Biss erfolgte. Da die Forelle nur in ca. 5 m Entfernung gebissen hat, sprang sie gleich aus dem Wasser. Ein traumhafter Anblick  .

Nach dem Versorgen des Fanges hatte ich noch einen Biss.


----------



## Meerforelle (7. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

MOin MOin#h
Schöner Bericht!!
Da hats ja gleich geklappt mit der ersten MEFO!! Glückwunsch#6


SChöne STEELHEAD!!#6
hat bestimmt ordentlich dampf gemacht!?

Petri An alle Fänger

Gruß 
Meerforelle


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Super klasse! Dickes *Petri*.....Ich muss auch wieder los! Wenn man nicht im Wasser steht, kann man ja nichts fangen löl.....


----------



## havørred (8. April 2005)

Datum: 07.04.2005 
Wer: ich und mein bruder
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Ort: Flensburger Förde
Wann: 16:00 - 19:00
Wetter: sehr wechselhaft, bewölkt/sonne windig
Windrichtung: SW / W
Lufttemperatur: ca. 9 Grad
Wassertrübung: leicht trüb
Wasserstand: normal
Köder: Stripper, hansen flash, mörre silda.
Beißzeit: 17:00 - 18:00
Fang: Mefo 45cm released da noch nicht in top kondi (war silber, aber fairplay, da noch nicht fettleibig genug). 
Mein bruder hatte eine dran, ist aber wieder ausgebüchst (schätzungsweise 40èr)|kopfkrat 

Erster fisch auf die neue Ron Thomson (sehr leicht):m Entwickle mich immer mehr zum UL-Fischer! Habe wirklich einen sehr guten köderkontakt mit der leichten Rute!|supergri


----------



## symphy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

War heute mit Muggel in Dazendorf, Fehrmarn und Weißenhaus gewesen ab 6 uhr morgens bis 11.

nichts außer ne menge wind 4-5 ...............

ein schöner tag haben noch in heiligenhafen baltic unsicher gemacht .

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gra Frede (10. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Hallo Boardies,

gar keiner etwas gefangen am Wochende?
Na dann will ich mal kurz berichten.

Wann: Heute
WO : Dänische Südsee 
Angelzeit: 15.00-19.00 Uhr
Wer : Mein Kumpel und ich
Wasser: 7° C
Wind : SW4/5 später westdrehend
Schauer und Sonne
Strömungskante in Wurfweite , ca. 60-70m 
Gefangen hat mein Kumpel.
Eine 71cm Meerforelle
Gewicht: 4,55 kg

Gefangen auf einen 15 gr. Hakuma Blinker grün/gelb/rot Fischmuster.
Insgesamt waren 8 Mefo-Angler am kurzen Strandabschnitt.Alle Schneider,
inklusive meiner Wenigkeit.
Auf jeden Fall sind momentan die größten Chancen auf die ganz Großen.
Weite Würfe ins tiefe Wasser sind ein Muß um Erfolg zu haben.
H E R I N G E !!!!! Alles klar?

Petri



Fishing is life
Rest just Details


----------



## Meerfor1 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@ Gra Frede

Well done.

Bernd


----------



## Patty (11. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin Boardies,

es ist vollbracht, ich habe meine erste Meerforelle gelandet!!!

Datum: 10.04.2005 
Wer: ich 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Ort: Brodtener Ufer 
Wann: 18:30 - 21:30
Wetter: sehr wechselhaft, bewölkt/sonne windig
Windrichtung: SW / W
Lufttemperatur: ca. 8 Grad
Wassertrübung: klar
Wasserstand: normal
Köder: Stripper, hansen flash, mörre silda.
Beißzeit: ca. 19.30, hab vor Aufregung vergessen auf die Uhr zu schauen 
Fang: Mefo 48cm, Silberblank

Jetzt bin ich wohl endgültig inviziert. Ich will mehr!!!!


----------



## sunny (11. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Patty, Petri zu deinem ersten Silber #6 

sunny #h


----------



## symphy (11. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

gückwunsch zu deiner ersten mefo .
gruß martin


----------



## symphy (12. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

so nun ist es endlich so weit morgen ist mal wieder nur 9km /std an wind aus s angesagt werde mir mal eine tour mit muggel unserem neuen mitglied hier gönnen .wollen nach wh mit nem bötchen mal raus , vieleicht biegt sich mal wieder was durch den in der letzten zeit habe ich einen durststrecke hingelegt wie lange nicht mehr .

werde mal wieder schreiben was ging ,wenn schon nichts geht hier im tread .........
gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## Bonifaz (12. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Bin morgen auch unterwegs, wenn nix dazwischen kommt in dahme.....


----------



## Elbhai (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

na dann gebt mal einen Bericht ab!

Ich muss noch bis Samstag warten! Dann wird auch gleich die neue Rolle eingeweiht - hoffentlich mit Fisch #6 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 12.04.2005 
Wer: ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Ort: MeckPomm
Wann: 15:00-21:00
Wetter: Sonne, später bedeckt,
Windrichtung: W 
Lufttemperatur: ca. 9 Grad
Wassertrübung: glas klar
Wasserstand: - 20 cm
Köder: Gladsax Wobbler, 27 gr. Grün/silber; Snap, 25 gr., rot-schwarz
Beißzeit: 18:05 Uhr - 20:45 Uhr
Fang: 1 x Mefo, 54 cm; etliche Dorsche zw. 35 und 50 cm. Einige schwimmen wieder.
Bemerkung: Bei dem Biß der Mefo dachte ich, daß es eine ü 70 ist. Nach langem Drill merkte ich direkt vor dem Kescher, daß Sie im Bauch gehakt war.
Im Kescher löste sich der Haken.  #6 
War die einzige Mefo die rauskam.


----------



## Meerfo123 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

mOin Leute Bin Pierre Komme aus Hamburg habe meine ersten Meerforellen am karfreitag gefangen war echt klasse Petri heil an alle Angler:q


----------



## Meerfo123 (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Na leute wei fandet ihr eigentlich den karfreitag war echt tol hab meine ersten 2 Meerforellen gefangen Petri heil an alle Angler |wavey:


----------



## symphy (13. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

hallo,

war heute mit muggel los in wh mit nem kleinen boot wie schon erwähnt .
keine mefo aber dorsche bis 80cm jedenfalls zwei davon menge um die 65 und darunter auch noch etliche .
alle auf die garnelen imitation von solkhoefen oder wie er auch heißt :q 


war badewanne und wir hatten unseren spaß .

gruß martin


----------



## Bonifaz (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Bei mir gestern auch keine mefo aber Dorsche.... Siehe aktuelle Fänge.


----------



## Rausreißer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Na Bonifaz und sympy,
Da geht ja richtig was #6  super.

Das schreit ja nach nen Foto. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet dazu ne Gelegenheit.
Falls es Probleme beim Reinstellen gibt, da findet sich schon ein Weg.

Grüße,
Gernot #h


----------



## Schwede 11 (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ich war definitiv eine Woche zu früh an der Küste!! #d 
Son Schiet!!! :c 
Jetzt muß ich noch bis mitte Mai warten!


timo


----------



## TankMan (15. April 2005)

*...fast Hornie Wetter?*

Moin,
morgen ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, das große MeFo Treffen. Hat irgendwer auch wie ich (leider) nicht genügend Zeit, zum Treffen zu fahren, aber trotzdem ein paar Würfe zu wagen? Ich habe so Eckernförder Bucht im Auge - da ich nicht nur gern angele, sondern auch beim Angeln gerne quatsche  , würde ich mich freuen, einen von Euch zu treffen!
Ach ja, meine Ergebnisse vom letzten Wochenende:
Kiekut - alle Farben und Formen - Spinnfischen - Watangeln - NISCHT!

Grüße Björn


----------



## Bonifaz (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@ rausreißer

Foto hab ich, ist aber noch auf einem normalem film der noch nicht voll ist.......


----------



## Drillmaschine (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 15.04.2005
Wer: ich
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Ort: Eckernförder Bucht
Wann: 16:30-20:30
Wetter: Sonne
Windrichtung: O
Lufttemperatur: ca. 15 Grad
Wassertrübung: Trüb durch Dünungswellen
Wasserstand: normal
Köder: Hansen-Flash, 26g, Glasdax Wobbler
Beißzeit: 17:30
Fang: 1 Mefo 45 cm, keine Dorsche
Bemerkung: Keine besonderen Wahrnehmungen :g .


----------



## TankMan (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 16.04.2005
Wo: Waabs, Boknis
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele - alle Farben und Formen
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: kräftiger Wind, NO, zum Schluß abnehmend
Himmel: Wochenend + Sonnenschein
Angelzeit: 06.30 - 12.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: ein Biß um 09.50 Uhr
Wasserstand: hoch
Wassertemp: ca. 6-7°C
Sicht: trübe
Wer: Schweißsocke + ich
Fisch: keiner, allerdings hatte Schweißsocke Kontakt mit einer guten Trutte, die gleich zweimal hintereinander seinen Köder attackierte, allerdings dann doch nicht aus dem Wasser wollte (...was Schweißsocke gar nicht so lustig fand!!!).
Es waren noch ein paar andere Kollegen unterwegs, u.a auch die FliFi Fraktion, die aber genauso erfolglos waren wir wir.
Schweißsocke und ich sind der Meinung, dass sich die "Hinrunde" 2005 so langsam aber sicher leider dem Ende nähert.
Insgesamt aber ein prima Samstag vormittag - auch ohne Forelle!

Zwei Fotos:

Fliegenfischerfraktion






Schweißsocke beim Landgang










Schönen Sonntag
Björn


----------



## Schweißsocke (16. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch: keiner, allerdings hatte Schweißsocke Kontakt mit einer guten Trutte, die gleich zweimal hintereinander seinen Köder attackierte, allerdings dann doch nicht aus dem Wasser wollte (...was Schweißsocke gar nicht so lustig fand!!!).
> 
> Insgesamt aber ein prima Samstag vormittag - auch ohne Forelle!



Björn, danke dass du nicht erwähnt hast, dass ich einfach zu blöd war, das Teil rauszuholen...war aber wirklich ein herrlicher Tag!


----------



## Beifänger (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 15.04.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: O 2-3
Himmel: wolkenlos, leicht diesig
Uhrzeit: 12:00 -20:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 8-9°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: siehe Foto








War ein herrlicher Abend.






Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## Beifänger (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 16.04.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NO 2-3
Himmel: diesig, leichte Bewölkung
Uhrzeit: 13:00 -21:15 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 8-9°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2 Grönländer, schlanke 55er Meefo released
         In der Dämmerung etwa 10 Dorsche bis 45cm







Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## Flensburger (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Petri Björnsen!!
Super Fische!!Weiter so!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Petri!!!! #6#6#6 Schöne Fische!


----------



## Meerforelle (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

MOin MOin 
Peti Heil!!!!#6#6
Das ist aber alles schöne Fische!!!!!!
Ich will auch wieder ans Wasser!!!:r
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## Drillmaschine (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Petri Heil!

Und dann gleich 2 Tage hintereinander #d   .

Ich bin heute vormittag in der Eckernförder Bucht leer ausgegangen. Der Wind hat das Fischen auch nicht gerade einfach gemacht.

mfg
Drillmaschine


----------



## TankMan (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Tach auch!
War heute noch mal los, kurzer Bericht:
*Datum: *

17.04.2005

*Wo: *

Kiekut

*Angelmethode: *

Spinnfischen

*Köder: *

Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele - alle Farben und Formen

*Wassertiefe: *

ca. 1 - 2 m

*Grund: *

Leo

*Wind: *

kräftiger Wind, NO, z.T. in Böen

*Himmel: *

sonnig

*Angelzeit: *

06.30 – 09.00 Uhr

*Beißzeit: *

ein Biss um 07.40 Uhr

*Wasserstand: *

Hoch, stark wellig

*Wassertemp: *

ca. 6-7°C

*Sicht: *

trübe

*Wer: *

ich

*Fisch: *

keiner


----------



## Schwede 11 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin
Petri zu den schönen Fischen

timo


----------



## Drillmaschine (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

@ tankman

ich glaube, wir sind uns am Parkplatz über´n Weg gelaufen; war nämlich etwa um 9 vor Ort. Ich war der mit dem schwarzen BMW Touring. Bin dann mit dem anderen Mefo-Angler los und habe die Küste erfolglos unsicher gemacht |rolleyes . 

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Schweißsocke (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch!
> War heute noch mal los, kurzer Bericht:
> 
> *Fisch: *
> ...



...dann muss ich mich ja nicht zu doll ärgern, dass ich heute an den Schreibtisch gefesselt war.


----------



## wobbler michi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 08 -15.04.2005
Wo: Fehmarn
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder:ganze Köderkiste
Wassertiefe: 1 - 5
Grund: Leopardengrund 
Wassertemp: geschätzte 6-8°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 7 Mf , 42,45,48,55,58,63,70 (4kg)
sonstiges: habe 6 Fische im Drill verloren,eine ca.80 cm direkt vorm Kescher und einen anderen großen Fisch ca. 75-85cm nach zwei sprungen und eine Hand voll Nachläufer.Alle meine gefangenen Fische hatten den Blinker ganz vorne im Maul.
War nicht so ne gute Woche wie die letzen Jahre,aber da ich viel Fischkontakt hatte sehr interesat.
Gruß Michi


----------



## fischer696 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

|wavey: Petri, mach weiter so! #c

ichauchwill


----------



## Meerforelle (18. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

MOin MOi 

Super Fische !!
Da kommen ja zur Zeit wieder viele Fischchen aus dem Wasser!!!!
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## TankMan (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin Jungs,
nur ein kurzes Posting; bin die nächsten 1,5 Wochen beruflich unterwegs, da geht also garnichts |evil:  grrr... verpasse ich etwa die letzten guten Gelegenheiten dieses Frühjahr?

@ Drillmaschine:
Jo, dat war ich - schade, das ihr nichts erwischt habt, aber die Bedingungen waren wohl echt zu bescheiden! Vielleicht versuchen wir es mal gemeinsam mit Schweißsocke? Der hatte immerhin 'nen Biß!

@Scheißsocke:
Sei zufrieden, dass Du zuhause warst; ich habe nach knapp drei Stunden auch meine warme Wohnung (denk an meine WATHOSE!!!  ) vorgezogen! Aber vielleicht versuchen wir es nochmal (vielleicht FliFi - bin ernsthaft am überlegen, mir eine Ausrüstung zuzulegen, wenn ich dann mitkomme, ziehe ich alle Blicke auf mich, hehe!).

NUN PEITSCHT MAL SCHÖN

Grüße
Björn


----------



## Schweißsocke (19. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht versuchen wir es nochmal (vielleicht FliFi - bin ernsthaft am überlegen, mir eine Ausrüstung zuzulegen, wenn ich dann mitkomme, ziehe ich alle Blicke auf mich, hehe!).



Sach Bescheid, Björn!
Wir suchen uns dann ne Ecke, wo uns keiner sehen kann und blamieren uns dann nachts bis auf die Knochen. Ich pul dir auch die Fliegen aus dem Ohr. Ich habe meine Rute schon bereit gelegt - meine Duschwanne ist aber zu klein zum üben.


----------



## seatrout61 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 19.04.2005/MW
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: 25 + 30g Snaps rotschwarz, 22g Jenzi Wobbler blausilber
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: O 3-4
Himmel: sonnig
Uhrzeit: 15:00 -20:45 Uhr 
Wasserstand: etwas höher
Wassertemp: 10°C
Wer: Stefan, Jürgen und ich
Fisch: schon tagsüber viele Dorsche bis 50cm, 3 kleinere Mefos released, 1 maßige Mefo nach kurzem Drill verabschiedet


----------



## Quallenfischer (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin#h
Da kommt ja ordentlich was raus in letzter zeit#6
Ich komme leider erst am 1.Mai ans Wasser:c dann aber ne ganze Woche lang#6#6#6


----------



## Seatrout (21. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 21.04.2005
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: 21gr. Ron Tompson Wobbler
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NW 3-4
Himmel: sonnig
Uhrzeit:19:00-20:45 Uhr 
Wasserstand: etwas niedriger
Wassertemp: 10°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2 Mefos (41 u. 49)


----------



## zeeroo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin, 

verrätst Du uns auch wo Du diese 2 schönen Fische an die Leine bekommen hast?


----------



## Seatrout (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ups, hab ich vergessen zu schreiben.
War an meiner Lieblingsstelle in der Kieler Förde.(Bülker Leuchturm)

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Nordangler (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Schöner Fang Seatrout. Mach weiter so.

Sven


----------



## Beifänger (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 22.04.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NO 1-2
Himmel: Leichte Bewölkung, zum Abend hin wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 12:00 -19:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 8-9°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: siehe Fotos











Was mich an dem Fisch allerdings ein wenig irritiert hat, war die stark gepunktete Rückenflosse und die teilweise gepunktete Schwanzflosse!? Ist mir bisher an keiner meiner Meerforellen so stark aufgefallen. Könnte es sich bei dem Fisch eventuell um eine Hybridform handeln oder kommt das durchaus auch bei Meerforellen vor? Aber schaut mal selbst:











Hunger haben die Meefos jedenfalls zur Zeit, deshalb gehts auch gleich wieder an die Küste.   








Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## Malla (23. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Beifänger: Was mich an dem Fisch allerdings ein wenig irritiert hat, war die stark gepunktete Rückenflosse und die teilweise gepunktete Schwanzflosse!? Ist mir bisher an keiner meiner Meerforellen so stark aufgefallen. Könnte es sich bei dem Fisch eventuell um eine Hybridform handeln oder kommt das durchaus auch bei Meerforellen vor?

Moin Beifänger! hatte ich neulich genauso bei einer 53er. Ich glaube trotzdem nicht daß es Hybriden sind. Weiß es jemand genau?


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 23.04.2005
Wo: Westermarkelsdorf/Fehmarn
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash und Fight 20 g in allen Farben, Falkfish Spöket 18 g und Witsh 22 g in allen Farben!
Wassertiefe: 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: 4-5
Himmel: keine Bewölkung
Uhrzeit: 12:30 -19:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 10°C
Wer: Freelander, Dirk und ich
Fisch: Ich einen Sandaal gerissen siehe Foto.....:q:q:q Für mich war es dieses Jahr wieder sehr erfolgreich. Letztes Jahr konnte ich 3 Stichlinge verhaften, leider auch gerissen!!!! löl


----------



## Marcel1409 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

:q  Vorbildlich Sylver!!! War bestimmt `n Hammerdrill  ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Saustarker Drill Marcy.... Hammerschlag in der Rute und dann hat der Lütte noch locker 10 m Schnur genommen..... 5 mal ist er gestiegen! Mit Glück konnte ich ihn per Hand landen...... Die Leute haben aus 100 m Entfernung gesehen, wie krumm mein Knüppel war!


----------



## detlefb (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Glück konnte ich ihn per Hand landen.... Die Leute haben aus 100 m Entfernung gesehen, wie krumm mein Knüppel war!




So eine Schweinerei!!!! :q 


Tatüüüüütataaaaaaaa ! ! !


----------



## wodibo (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute haben aus 100 m Entfernung gesehen, wie krumm mein Knüppel war!



*Taaaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Angeber, Lateiner wie er im Buche steht :q :q :q

Ich liebe Denunzianten #6


----------



## Juliannn (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

dennis hats echt drauf alle achtung 

Glückwunsch zu deinem geilen fang ^^


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

DAS kann doch nicht wahr sein.... IMMER WERDE IIIICH GEMEDELT!!! :q:q:q Das 2. Mal schon diesen Monat.......... Ich sag NIX mehr hier löl.......


----------



## Beifänger (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 23.04.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: recht frischer NO 3-4
Himmel: leichte Bewölkung
Uhrzeit: 13:00 -20:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 8-9°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 42er Meefo released, drei gute Fische nach kurzer Zeit im Drill verloren  :c 


Tight Lines 
Beifänger


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Moin

Datum: 23.04.2005
Wo: Weißenhaus
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: alles mögliche
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: lausig kalter Ostwind
Himmel: sonnig
Uhrzeit: 7.30 - 12.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: ?
Wer: ich
Fisch:nix, aber auch garnix


----------



## Lionhead (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 23.04.2005
> Wo: Westermarkelsdorf/Fehmarn
> Angelmethode: Watfischen
> Köder: Hansen Flash und Fight 20 g in allen Farben, Falkfish Spöket 18 g und Witsh 22 g in allen Farben!
> ...


 
Könntest du mal eine Skizze deiner Sandaal Montage veröffentlichen, damit ich weiß wie man gleichzeitig 10 Blinker montieren kann.|supergri |supergri |supergri das erhöht die Chancen auf solch kapitale fische wie deinen bestimmt.
"Durchkämmt die Sandbank..."
Nur an Fehmarns Küsten  darf man die Montage nicht einsetzen, sonst fängt man noch einen Brösel....oder wie der Gummifisch heißt.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Jan "Lionhead"
der in 2004 Zero-Stunden-Angler


----------



## Lionhead (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Datum: 23.04.2005
> Wo: Weißenhaus
> ...


 
Respect für deinen Versuch bei der Kälte, aber ist es nicht noch ein bißchen früh?
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



> aber ist es nicht noch ein bißchen früh?



war wohl eher ein bischen zu kalt ;+ Wind aus Osten läßt den Haken rosten


----------



## Lionhead (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> war wohl eher ein bischen zu kalt ;+ Wind aus Osten läßt den Haken rosten


und bei Wind aus Westen beißen Sie am Besten...:q 

...und wenn der Bauer sich am Abend im Kuhstall die Zehnägel schneidet ist am nächsten Morgen die Kuh blind.... (das mußte ich mir von einer Tante meiner Frau im Ernst anhören.)
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## detlefb (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> und bei Wind aus Westen beißen Sie am Besten...:q




Ja,Ja und wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter, oder es bleibt wie es ist


----------



## symphy (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht .


Gruß Martin:q


----------



## Dorschi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Morgenstund hat Blei im Arsch! Und so weiter....
Wo bleiben die Fänge? Ich will bis zu meinem Rügenangriff im Mai auf Siedetemperatur gebracht werden!


----------



## detlefb (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

so und gleich meldet sich wieder Mikefish zu Wort  :m :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Genau Delef :r  :q 

Wie war das PORRIDGE auf der Insel?

Was machst Du am nächsten Sonntag? #h  Wir könnten das hier zun Zanderthread umschreiben |kopfkrat  |uhoh:  :q 

Aber zur Sache, da ja einige Boardies auf Fehmarn waren (Ich auch) kam die Überlegung auf einen neuen Thread "Aktuelle Mefofänge auf Fehmarn"  aufzumachen. Da sollte Großenbrode auch noch mit rein, wie war den das nochmal Mario? |kopfkrat 

Aber natürlich unter "Anglerlatein und anderes Gelaber".. :q 

Äh, nehmt es mit Humor :g 
Gernot #h


----------



## detlefb (25. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Delef :r  :q
> Wie war das PORRIDGE auf der Insel?



Not so bad  please check Inbox #6


----------



## Sepp Meier (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 23.04.2005
Wo: Rödvig in der Nähe von Moen (DK)
Angelmethode: Brandungsangeln
Köder: getrockneter und stinkender Wattwurm, so im Geschäft gekauft
Wassertiefe: keine Ahnung
Grund: steinig
Wind: mittelmäßig
Himmel: sonnig
Uhrzeit: 14-16Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: ?
Wer: ich
Fisch: meine erste Meerforelle von immerhin 45cm 

Habe einfach nur mal mehr oder weniger so auf gut Glück meine Brandungsrute am Nachmittag ausgeworfen, wobei ich eigentlich gar nicht damit gerechnet hab, mit den ekligen Wattwürmern überhaupt was zu fangen. Aber so ist halt angeln, habe mich jedenfalls tierisch gefreut.


----------



## mot67 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

glückwunsch  #6 
mit wattwurm auf grund is es bestimmt noch schwerer als beim waten


----------



## gerstmichel (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Datum: 28.04.2005
Wo: Sierksdorf beginnende Steilküste
Angelmethode: Keulen vom Strand aus (wohl die falsche Methode...)
Köder: Blinker
Wassertiefe: 1-2 m
Grund: Sand
Wind: 0
Himmel: sonnig bis sternig
Uhrzeit: 19.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemperatur: ?
Wer: ich
Fisch:eine 20er Platte ins Kreuz gehakt, natürlich released, sonst nix.


----------



## gerstmichel (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Hab es heute morgen nochmal versucht.

Sierksdorf Steilküste, Watangeln mit Wobbler 12g (Blinker bei ersten Wurf weg, wg. Hänger...:c ).

Nix, gar nix, von 05:00 - 09:30h

Heute versuch ich dann nochmal den Dorsch oder Platten auf Grund...|uhoh:


----------



## seatrout61 (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 05*

Ort: H 
Wann: 15:30 - 20:30 
Wetter: sonnig 
Fangdatum: 28.04.2005 
Windrichtung: S 3 
Lufttemperatur: 12 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: niedrig 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: 18.45 Uhr in der Bucht 46er Mefo auf Hansen Fight 21g kupferschwarz


----------

